# 2000 a4 cats?



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

My car just threw the 0421 and 0431 codes, so it seems its time for some new cats. The exhaust shop i use quoted me 950 a piece for OEM ones and theres no way i can afford that, so i'm thinking a set of used ones (that hopefully wont die on me soon after installation). Anyone have any ideas on this or know someone parting out a b5? I tried searching, but most people are selling stuff off 1.8t's... still kicking myself for not getting one instead of this turd :banghead:

thanks, 
jerid


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Did they actually do an emission test? I just find it suspicious that both cats would simultaneously crap out. Also, there was TSB way back for the emissions control system, which was being a bit panicky, and a software Valium for about $100. Call a dealer with your VIN and ask if there are any TSBs or outstanding recalls related to emissions. You may have to call a few dealers. They're not all always on top of things. It helps if you know the TSB number, too, so you may want to do some Googling.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

could it be an exhaust leak from the flex joint? Those can be patched for much cheaper. If unsure, an inspection from Midas muffler can tell you.


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

both flex pipes were replaced a couple months ago


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I had the same problem when my Passat was at about 75k miles. Dealer wanted $3000 to replace both CATS. But when I asked about federal mandated emission equipment warranty (I believe it is 100k miles) then they said there was a recall. They reprogrammed my ECU at no charge. The fault codes never happened ever and I am at 120k miles now. Have since passed two California SMOG check with no problems.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

before you go replacing those cats I recommend new rear o2 sensors. They are the cause of those lights and vw re-programming the ecm's under a recall. My car keeps going back and forth between rear o2 sensor codes and cat codes every month or so.

and, you need to floor it more often. V6 cats get plugged up with oil from oil consumption thats normal for these engines. Drive in triptronic at 3000-4000 rpm for a while around down and get those puppies nice and warm and then go to autozone and erase the codes and it should help keep them away. :thumbup:


----------



## Pitts.PAAUDI (Mar 11, 2009)

*Catalytic converters*

I will buy any or all of the 4 catalytic converters on your car if you have to replace them. Emai me at: [email protected]

I would try O2 sensors first.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

or he can take them to the scrap yard and get $80 each for them in scrap parts.


----------

